# Low Carb Chicken Curry



## trodizzle (Mar 5, 2015)

I need a bit of a break from my standard flavors I use cooking chicken and I've been craving a curry. I think this sounds like a winner. I will give it a go and report back.


----------



## Paolos (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks fantastic Dizz!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 5, 2015)

Hell yesss...need a full report. That looks amazing.


----------



## mickems (Mar 6, 2015)

awesome dish, Dizz. one of my fav's. try marinating that chicken with the onions and curry powder overnight. The mrs. simmers that badboy in some coconut milk and adds some scotchbonnets in there too.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 6, 2015)

Mission accomplished.

Needed salt.
Needed to be a bit spicier for my taste.

Overall, very nice for a change.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 6, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I need a bit of a break from my standard flavors I use cooking chicken and I've been craving a curry. I think this sounds like a winner. I will give it a go and report back.



Did you get this recipe from DNP-Dawg, Dizz?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 6, 2015)

JK... It actually looks darn good man, thanks for posting.


----------

